# Male betta and female Endler?



## Gil (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a male guppy and a male endler in a 56g tank. A female Endler just had a fry this morning in a 10g tank. I have another 10g tank just for a male Betta. The female Endler isn't eating food or her fry at the moment. Here are a few plans, wondering if #3 would work: 

Plan 1: I could put her in the 56g and put the male guppy in with the fry, but I don't want to crossbreed when the Endler fry gets older. 

Plan 2: Since my 56g tank is underutilized, I had been planning on having the 56g tank hold ALL of the Endlers when the fry can't be eaten by the 3 upside-down catfish in there, but it would be tough to retrieve the baby endlers in that tank when I give them away in a month; with this plan the guppy would take over the would-be empty 10g tank. 

Plan 3: Another plan I'm wondering about is to put her in with the male Betta for a few weeks while fry grows a bit and the 56g tank doesn't change at all. Then in a few weeks the female endler would go back in the 10g tank with the fry.


----------



## karlhague (Aug 9, 2010)

Bettas and Endlers go really well together.

You will find endlers are too fast for your Betta to catch.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Why don't you just put the female back in the 56 with the other endler and the betta? The fry don't need a parent for any reason, and then you would only need 2 tanks.


----------

